# Insurance help, advice or anything



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I cant find anything on search thing that is simula to my problem. 

I'll most probley buy a skyline next year so I was sorting out insurance. 
Could someone explain the policy thing where someone owns a car and someone else can get insured on it as a named driver?

For example, I'm 19 and I was gonna buy and insure a GTR. But found it would be cheaper if I was to keep my golf and get my no NCB and get an insured on a GTR as a named driver for use in the weekends. 

My oldman would buy a GTR and insure me on it and then put me as a named driver. 

Is this the best way??? Oh and don't worrie I'm not a boy racer like the rest of the twats my age, I aint gonna rap it round a lamp post. :thumbsup: 

Whats the best thing to do in my situation? 

thanks for any help, Brand new skyline fan


----------

